# Spring cleaning for the 17 and 34



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Last night I decided to give my Glocks a thorough cleaning. The 19 has fired at least a thousand rounds since the last complete tear down and cleaning and the 34 which I swapped for recently was dirty when I got it so the round count is unknown. They were both quite filthy but neither one showed any signs of a problem.
It had been a while, so I watched a youtube video for a few minutes to highlight some of the details of removing the trigger and connector as well as tearing down the slide.
These guns are so simple and so standardized that I cleaned both pistols top to bottom in just over an hour.









GW


----------



## fadlirya (Oct 31, 2019)

First


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> Last night I decided to give my Glocks a thorough cleaning. The 19 has fired at least a thousand rounds since the last complete tear down and cleaning and the 34 which I swapped for recently was dirty when I got it so the round count is unknown. They were both quite filthy but neither one showed any signs of a problem.
> It had been a while, so I watched a youtube video for a few minutes to highlight some of the details of removing the trigger and connector as well as tearing down the slide.
> These guns are so simple and so standardized that I cleaned both pistols top to bottom in just over an hour.
> GW


What lube/oil do you use on your Glocks?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

rickclark28 said:


> What lube/oil do you use on your Glocks?


I use Rem oil sparingly, I also use Motor 
Kote on the contact surfaces of the slide and frame. Motor Kote treats the metal and protects from wear and corrosion. It makes my Glocks run like they have ball bearings.

GW


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I ordered MotorKote, a 1oz. Gun Oil "Lubricate Protect Repeat" bottle. Just have to try it.
*Will use on contact surfaces of the slide and frame as suggested on my G44 and my daughters Glocks(G19/G44).
*I am now using Breakfree CLP, Hoppe's and Rem oil. (x2 of my range team members use MotorKote on all there gear and they said the same thing as you "it's like having small ball bearings on the slide!) One of them stated he just uses the oil by MotorKote...
Thanks!


----------

